# Rigging up for Headboat



## vtfisherman (Aug 2, 2005)

In a few weeks I'm going to take a Gulf Stream headboat trip out of MB. I was wondering what everyone uses to rig up. I plan on taking my own rod and reel.

JerryB has helped me out alot in getting prepared...thanks Jerry. P.S. PM mailbox is full. However, I still have a couple questions. When targeting grouper and snapper should I use a flourocarbon or mono leader? Also what pound test swivels do you normally use?

Any other tips or tricks of the trade you would be willing to share would be greatly appreciated.

Good fishing.
Chris


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

If you're going on a headboat like Capt. Dick's it's best to go ahead and use their rods and reels. Take a few large hooks though, slip a hook out of their double drop rigs and put yours on. When you catch a legal beeliner, filet it out and hook it on, it's great for big grouper. If you insist on taking your own rod, tie a few steel leaders with treble hooks, buy a box of spanish sardines and drift with them. Dick's has been pulling in lots of king mackeral lately, and you can get barracuda, dolphin and occasionally a yellowfin tuna. I would advise against using a spinning reel on a headboat, you're better off with a 4/0 at the smallest.


----------



## vtfisherman (Aug 2, 2005)

Still leaning toward bringing my own rods. If I did I could rig it up for bottom fishing, and rig the boat's rod up for drifting a bait in case some dolphin, kings, or barracuda come around???

Also how many baits would you recommend taking? I'm planning on going out to the pier...hopefully some of the king fisherman will be giving away mullet.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hi guys,

mono is fine, i disagree on using the boat's gear if you already have good gear it is a much better day using it. 6/0 penn's are just too much metal for my preference and the rods are way too stiff for most of the fish you will hook up. 

besides if you do hook something REALLY big and get spooled you have a good enough fish story to last you all year. 

i fish a 545 penn with 40 and have no problems at all on genuine red snapper, gouper and AJ's. I like to use the small johnny bass or scup if they are coming over the rail. hook em on the belly near the butt and fish them live. a lot of people use the beeliner filets but i have not seen anyone catch a grouper on them, i am sure it does work at times. i like to bring nice sized mullet for deadbaits 5-8 inchers. 

another bait idea you could try (came from salwater sporstmans mag) is to get a small beeliner or johnny bass and filet a bit of the meat working up from the tail. then fish the bait live, but wounded, with the meat near the tail loose. this will put a strugging bait in the water which is leaving a trail of scent/blood. 

if you are fishing on the down current part of the boat then lighten up your sinker (i use 8 oz but 6 might get you there depending on the current) so that your line trails behind the rest a bit. that way if the big fish are coming up following the scent of all that squid getting chewed on under the boat they will find your bait first. i try to cast (underhand) as far down current as i can if i get the right spot on the rail.

have fun
jerry


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

other tips: 

bring a box of donuts for the crew, you will get better service. 

tie 6 rigs before you go so you don't have to waste time re rigging if the bite goes hot. put them in ziplock baggies so they don't tangle.

if you get into a nasty tangle, once the sinkers and all come on board tell the mate to cut your rig off and you will get it later. this makes his job easier and gets you back to fishing faster (refer to tip above!). 

if you get a big fish on call out for a gaff as soon as you see color, last thing you want is to be waiting for a gaff and tangle a bunch of lines. once they gaff the fish flip your reel into freespool but keep your thumb on the spool. let out line if needed. 

TAKE A CAMERA

don't forget to tip the crew at the end of the day! i tip $10 in the bucket and $5 to any individual who did me a good turn. 

my experiences on captain dick's boats have always been good. the mates have always been hard working and a little good cheer and friendliness from you will put you in good shape for the day. 

have fun,
jerry


----------

